# Wood Wheel Racer?



## ace (Sep 26, 2011)

Anybody know what bike this is? Large bolt on sprocket, adjustable bars, early seat with cained backing. Two bolts under the crank for tightening the bearings? 










Crank is stamped TRADE MARK. PATEND PENDING 7, 98. Thanks for any info.
Ace


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 26, 2011)

*No idea what it is*

But I want it.....


----------



## vw00794 (Sep 26, 2011)

ace said:


> Anybody know what bike this is? Large bolt on sprocket, adjustable bars, early seat with cained backing. Two bolts under the crank for tightening the bearings? View attachment 27473View attachment 27474View attachment 27475View attachment 27476View attachment 27477Crank is stamped TRADE MARK. PATEND PENDING 7, 98. Thanks for any info.
> Ace




Looks like a Butler Record to me, with the rare 1899 Sanger adjustable bars. The intricate gold striping is the best part.
Nice find!


----------



## vw00794 (Sep 26, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> But I want it.....




... sure you don't just want the bars and chain, hmm?


----------



## F4iGuy (Sep 29, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 29, 2011)

PM sent....


----------

